# Lola the Gennet



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

_I have updated my other post but i thought i would start a new post for my wonderful new Gennet._

This afternoon i had a gorgeous Gennet arrive. She is approx 9 weeks old and incredibly pretty :flrt:

We had the outdoor enclosure all ready, snug and warm but once we saw this tiny little thing, hubby said we should keep it inside. Of course, who am i to refuse :whistling2:

Usually we have massive issues naming any new pets, heated discussion, weeks of no names or totally inappropriate suggestions! Anyway for some reason while i was rushing around getting the cage ready in the house i started singing Lola, by the Kinks? So, she was named :2thumb: That song used to make me smile so much, i know its a very 'nice' normal name for me but at least it'll amuse me! Even better, no one else had a say in it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'll put some photo's of her on here soon but for the next few days she deserves some stress free, peace and quiet. That even goes for Phoenix (Fennec Fox) he's banned from my bedroom, so no leaping off my bed playing chasing sock games! He is going to be one VERY peed of Foxy 

One very pleased, proud mummy, Paula :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> _I have updated my other post but i thought i would start a new post for my wonderful new Gennet._
> 
> This afternoon i had a gorgeous Gennet arrive. She is approx 9 weeks old and incredibly pretty :flrt:
> 
> ...


well glad you got one, 9 weeks old is perfect for getting them used to you, and now she can stay in the house your have more time around her, until shes big enough for her outdoor enclosure :2thumb::2thumb: can't wait for the pics:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

congratulation on the new addition, have you put up pictures yet?? i bet she's super cute :flrt:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww that is awesome news  hope she is settling in great for you!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going to try to take a picture of her today as long as it doesnt stress her :flrt:

Yesterday she came up to me and ate all her chicken bits from my hand







Oh she is so scrumptious









Who knows what will happen today, only, if she could not repeat what greeted me this yesterday morning i would very much appreciate it! In her water bowl was a very smelly poop, the veg was covered in wee, as was her empty chicken dish









I have to give her credit though, how on earth she managed to reverse her backside and perfectly aim, is beyond me! 

Last nght i decided to give her a Turkey leg!! The leg was nearly as big as her but i thought, hey, that'll keep her amused all night









Hubby's eyes nearly popped out of his head when he saw it in her bed this morning


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've already commented on her arrival and name on your other thread, but pleased to hear she's doing so well! :2thumb:

I think it's very clever to poo in water as it controls the smell! Clever girl! :lol2:

Although it scuppers her chance of a nice drink of cool, fresh water! :whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I think i may have sorted the piddle and poop issues? I put her very stinky poops in the sand tray this morning and she's just gone and done another in there! Are bless:flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> I'm going to try to take a picture of her today as long as it doesnt stress her :flrt:
> 
> Yesterday she came up to me and ate all her chicken bits from my hand image Oh she is so scrumptious image
> 
> ...


though not a genet but my civets always used to poo in their water bowl:bash: to train them to go into a litter tray i placed a shallow water dish inside the litter tray and they always went in it, as they grow up i removed the small water dish and even now outside they still go in the litter tray 98% of the time :2thumb:, though to stop them going in there water dish as well i had to install it higher up in the enclosure so they could reach it to drink but couldnt stand on it :2thumb:. still want to see pics :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh eck! I thought i'd got it sorted Phil, so what your saying is....nope, and no way? :gasp:

I took some photos today but its been a very long day so they'll be on here about 5 am tomorrow, yep, my day starts very early :whistling2:

It sounds very trivial, i know but she put her two front feet on my hand today so she could eat the chicken in my other hand and she let me very slowly and gently stroke her a couple of times :flrt:

I was so close to just picking her up, it nearly killed me having to refrain from it :blush: but I keep reminding myself to be PATIENT!!! :bash:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

paulajo said:


> Oh eck! I thought i'd got it sorted Phil, so what your saying is....nope, and no way? :gasp:
> 
> I took some photos today but its been a very long day so they'll be on here about 5 am tomorrow, yep, my day starts very early :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got one  you will be able to pick her up in time, a pair of boys that we have are a nightmare now whenever I clean them out they climb all over me! It's got them used to handling though to the point where I have to pick them up just to get them off.
Look forward to seeing pics :]


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I so hope Lola gets as friendly as that Liam. I can see she has the pontential to like me, ive just got to keep up being nice :lol2:

Right Photos.....gotta fetch the camera


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Altogether now......ahhhhh :flrt:



She is so tiny as you can see by the size of my hand!



Hope you like her x


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

paulajo said:


> Altogether now......ahhhhh :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac318/paulajo1/th_2012-05-200022012-05-20004.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Awww too cute!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So cute she should be illegal. Genets are wonderful. I'd love one of my own but I have had hard enough time getting my landlord to allow a cat. Wonder if I could pass off a genet as a pedigree moggie.... he is a bit of a retard.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

paulajo said:


> Hope you like her x


Hope I like her??? :crazy: Hope I like her?? :crazy: She's absolutely gorgeous! :flrt:

You've no idea how lucky you are to have such a stunning critter!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

:2thumb: Thanks Feorag! 

Oh i do know how lucky i am to have every animal i own but i know i'm more than lucky to have both Lola and Phoenix (the Fennec)

Wonderful, scrumptious little beasties :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly my point - neither of them are animals 'anyone' can keep so you are lucky to be in a position to have them.

I shall so enjoy watching her grow and develop through your posts! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, how lovely!!! Genets are fab animals, real beauties! I hope she comes on in leaps & bounds for you.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> So cute she should be illegal. Genets are wonderful. I'd love one of my own but I have had hard enough time getting my landlord to allow a cat. Wonder if I could pass off a genet as a pedigree moggie.... he is a bit of a retard.


Just say it's a Bengal cat. . . I mean they both have spots. . . and fur :lol2:. I mean it's not like anyone would second guess you as you never even see genets in the zoo and they are pretty cat like.

-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That makes sense!! Everyone thinks every spotted cat is a Bengal now, so he wouldn't have a clue what he was looking at anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I just thought i'd give an update.

Lola has grown SO much!! I cant believe that in the short time ive had her, how much she has 'stretched' :2thumb:

She will let me very gently stroke her when she feels like it, sometimes its for a couple of minutes and then other times she's off like a rocket! She's now much more active in the night, as we hear movements and know that she's playing with her toys but she is NOTHING like Phoenix (Fennec Fox) thank god! He's like an elephant landing and banging around etc

Lola is quite fussy with her food and barely eats any fruit and veg. Infact its so barely that i can never see any less veg but the vet insists that there was vegetable matter in her poop.

I'm hoping to be able to put her in her outdoor enclosure in the next few days, when its a little dryer and less windy, apart from tomorrow as its the Exotic Day!! 

My mission this year is to get a boy friend for Lola and a girlfriend for Phoenix. Hmm, one day i might have 'normal' missions to complete :whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Today it happened! She made it into the outdoor enclosure, well in the 'shed' part of it. I havent let her out into the enclosure part as yet as i thought she needs to settle in there and get used to the smells etc. 

She was very scared when i caught her, as she will not let me pick her up, but tried to warn me but didnt bite. She did her usual party trick and let go of a very loose stool and piddled everywhere......the smell!!

I sat with her for half hour or so quietly talking to her and once she calmed down she had a good nosey around. Lola is obviously still very wary and now hates me again :gasp: but its for the best! Only now its forecast thunder and lightening!!!! So for tonight she'll remain shut in and tomorrow? well we'll see how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Look forward to seeing pics of her climbing around *hint hint*

Hope she settles quickly and doesn't hate you for long!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Em 40 

I took her a mouse out a few hours later. She just sat and stared at me for a while, then got all excited and started throwing the mouse around, dragging it by its tail and running everywhere! It was beautiful to see so i'm now assuming that i'm not quite as horrible as i was earlier :lol2:

I'm going to thaw another mouse for tonight and try to film her so hopefully i'll be able to put it on here.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> Thanks Em 40
> 
> I took her a mouse out a few hours later. She just sat and stared at me for a while, then got all excited and started throwing the mouse around, dragging it by its tail and running everywhere! It was beautiful to see so i'm now assuming that i'm not quite as horrible as i was earlier :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to thaw another mouse for tonight and try to film her so hopefully i'll be able to put it on here.


I look forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

The following clips were of yesterday evening. It took Lola over an hour for her to put one foot outside the shed! I left her door open last night so she had freedom to roam the enclosure. It was an extremely nerve wracking night but this morning she was quite happy walking around.

However, after totally panicing that she had miraculously escaped today, i found Lola curled up at the top of the enclosure on a branch, looking very cold. I did catch her to put her into the shed but as i removed the towel she shot back out. She then decided to spend the entire day outside in the elements and tonight when i came back she was still outside.

I am now very unsure as to whether she has knows how to get back into her bed. Because of this and the horrendous weather tonight i decided to catch her. The only way i could do this was to use a net as she won't let me get near to her since she's been in the enclosure. I hated the idea but for some strange reason she seemed to be a little calmer than when i tried to use a towel?? 

Any opinions anyone? Do you think she might be struggling to realise how to get in? Have i done right locking her back in, taking into consideration her age? Her enclosure has mesh on three sides, the 4th on a wall and totally covered roof. One things for sure though, i'll definately sleep better tonight :whistling2:


Heres a couple of short youtube videos of Lola out in her enclosure :flrt:

Lola the Genet and her 1st foot 'step' outside  - YouTube

Lola the Genet playing with her mouse - YouTube


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm in love :flrt: She is so gorgous

funny little thing rolling her mouse around, my cat's mouse is gone in the 3 steps it takes me to get back to the kitchen, he's always straight back at my feet asking for more XD


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have just had the most amazing hour with Lola!

She has played for all that time!! Chasing a twig and darting backwards and forwards. It was so very funny, she stood up like a Meerkat on her back legs while i tickled her nose with the twig :flrt:

This was such a massive event as she's only ever played with me a couple of times and its only been for 3 or 4 minutes.

It's made me realise even more how much she needs a companion, so my eyes and ears are peeled :lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I love genets. Deffo my next big exotic when i move house and have a big ass farm house.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Lola took a while to get excited tonight due to the heavy rain that can be heard. She was not impressed with the weather at all!

Lola the Genet playing with feather toy - YouTube


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hehe, she fools you twice! runs off dissapears behind house and leaps at you from behind, then runs off again, 'ah hah, I'll get you this time' nope... she turns back on herself! :lol2:
:flrt:

She's sooo cute


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Em40

That's her favorite party trick! 

Last night she didnt want to play with me at all. All she wanted to do was touch noses with my dogs through the wire :flrt: and climb up the branches to look down on them.

But, that meant i had the chance to take some lovely photo's of her!! :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

A few photos from last night. She didnt want to play with me but just insisted on climbing above me and sniffing my back and neck! (LOL)


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

what a completely and utterly adorable little furball! if only i had the space for one....:lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thankyou :2thumb:


----------

